# Shrimp Po Boy Sliders



## disco (Jul 22, 2020)

First let me apologize for my absence from the forms. The world and life overtook me.

I love Shrimp Po Boys. They are a big hearty sandwich. However, why couldn’t they be cut up into a smaller appetizer? Also, they are normally made from deep fried shrimp. Why couldn’t the shrimp be done in my pellet smoker.

As usual, my mind was short circuiting with ideas that I had to try. The results were deicious and I introduce Shrimp Po Boy Sliders.

I started by making up some Po Boy Remoulade. I mixed:


75 ml (1/3 cup) mayonnaise
15 ml (1 tbsp) ketchup
15 ml (1 tbsp) finely diced dill pickle
5 ml (1 tsp) Dijon
5 ml (1 tsp) pickle juice
3 ml (1/2 tsp) prepared horseradish
2 ml (1/2 tsp) Cajun seasoning
2 dashes Tabasco
This mixture was covered and needs to sit in the fridge for four hours to overnight.








I shelled and deveined 24 raw medium shrimp.

I made a flour dredge with 125 ml (1/2 cup) flour and 10 ml (2 tsp) and 10 ml Cajun Seasoning. I used my own recipe for the Cajun Seasoning but you can buy a commercial blend if you prefer.

I mixed an egg with 50 ml (1/4 cup) of milk and 3 ml (1/2 tsp) Tabasco.

I made a breading mixture with 375 ml (1 1/2 cup) Panko bread crumbs and 8 ml (1 1/2 tsp) Cajun Seasoning.

Put the flour dredge on the left side of the counter, the egg wash in the middle and the bread crumbs on the right. Put a tray for your oven or smoker to the right of the bread crumbs.

Toss the shrimp in the flour dredge to coat. Dip the shrimp in the egg wash with your left hand and put it in the bread crumbs. Toss the bread crumbs over the shrimp with your right hand and put on the tray. Coat all the shrimp in this manner.







Put the tray in a preheated 425 F (220 C) oven or smoker for 15 to 20 minutes until the coating is set and a golden.

Bring the shrimp to the counter.







Spread a generous amount of the remoulade on 4 hot dog buns. Cut the buns into thirds. Put some lettuce on the bottom of the thirds. Put 2 shrimp on the lettuce. Put a slice of tomato on top of the shrimp and top with the top of the bun third.







Serve.

The Verdict.

This turned out great! The shrimp had a crunchy breaded coating, the remoulade gave a nice heat and the lettuce and tomato gave a fresh taste. This little Po Boys were a hit!

Disco


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 22, 2020)

Nice looking poor boys. One of my favorites. Fried is definitely the way but I've done em grilled and love those too. Good remoulade is the key and yours sounds great. I'm gonna do these this week. Thanks


----------



## forktender (Jul 22, 2020)

Disco, will you adopt me? Those look amazing I absolutely love shrimp po boys.
I rarely deep fry these days as well oven fried is how we roll in our house as well.

Have you ever oven fried with cracker meal? That is my go to these days seasoned cracker meal 
(I really like using Old Bay seasoning) with a little rice flour and panko makes a really nice coating for shrimp, fish or veggies. I dredge in rice flour (which gives it a really nice crunch) than an egg wash and the cracker meal panko mixture, everyone loves it check it out. If  you like a thick coating double dip it and it gets a really nice coating which bakes up nice at 450* to 500* in the oven.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow Disco....those look REALLY good!! Excellent job sir.

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2020)

Another great idea from Disco. Looks awesome.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 23, 2020)

Nice job


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 23, 2020)

WOW! I could eat a tray of those. Looks great. No need to apologize for your absence. Heck, life gets in the way of what we want to do for all of us! Good to see you back.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 23, 2020)

From a certified coonass.....that looks real good Disco! I'd eat that! Like!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 23, 2020)

Those look great Disco! I'll take that plateful! Glad to have you back in action 

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 23, 2020)

Nice work as usual Disco!  Glad you are back.  Love anything with Shrimp.  I'll definitely be trying this.
No need to apologize, as John Lennon wrote the greatest line in music:
"Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans."  Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 23, 2020)

Got that one bookmarked. Looks terrific. . .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 23, 2020)

Man oh man those look good! Nice job on those!


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 23, 2020)

Looks awesome disco! I love shrimp and those PO Boys would be right at home in my belly! LIKE!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow they sure look great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2020)

Well heck!
I could eat that whole plate!
Al


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 23, 2020)

Welcome back Disco!

What an entrance too, those Po Boys look fantastic!

LIKE!

John


----------



## disco (Jul 23, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice looking poor boys. One of my favorites. Fried is definitely the way but I've done em grilled and love those too. Good remoulade is the key and yours sounds great. I'm gonna do these this week. Thanks



Thanks! I hope you like them. Fried is really good but I hate deep frying for the mess and the nasty looks from She Who Must Be Obeyed!



forktender said:


> Disco, will you adopt me? Those look amazing I absolutely love shrimp po boys.
> I rarely deep fry these days as well oven fried is how we roll in our house as well.
> 
> Have you ever oven fried with cracker meal? That is my go to these days seasoned cracker meal
> (I really like using Old Bay seasoning) with a little rice flour and panko makes a really nice coating for shrimp, fish or veggies. I dredge in rice flour (which gives it a really nice crunch) than an egg wash and the cracker meal panko mixture, everyone loves it check it out. If  you like a thick coating double dip it and it gets a really nice coating which bakes up nice at 450* to 500* in the oven.



I use crushed crackers on fish quite often and really like it. It would do great for these po boys too!

As for adopting, being in my family would ruin your reputation.



tx smoker said:


> Wow Disco....those look REALLY good!! Excellent job sir.
> 
> Robert



Thanks, Robert.


----------



## disco (Jul 23, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Another great idea from Disco. Looks awesome.
> 
> Warren



Thanks, Warren. I was really proud of how these turned out.



flatbroke said:


> Nice job



Thanks!



JLeonard said:


> WOW! I could eat a tray of those. Looks great. No need to apologize for your absence. Heck, life gets in the way of what we want to do for all of us! Good to see you back.



Thanks. There is an old Chinese curse, may you live in interesting times. Life has been interesting.


----------



## disco (Jul 23, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> From a certified coonass.....that looks real good Disco! I'd eat that! Like!



A lot of great food comes from your area! Thanks!



Brokenhandle said:


> Those look great Disco! I'll take that plateful! Glad to have you back in action
> 
> Ryan



Thank you, Ryan.



MJB05615 said:


> Nice work as usual Disco!  Glad you are back.  Love anything with Shrimp.  I'll definitely be trying this.
> No need to apologize, as John Lennon wrote the greatest line in music:
> "Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans."  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Mike



Thanks, Mike. I think you'll like them!


----------



## disco (Jul 23, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Got that one bookmarked. Looks terrific. . .



Thanks so much!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man oh man those look good! Nice job on those!



Thanks for the kind words!



Sowsage said:


> Looks awesome disco! I love shrimp and those PO Boys would be right at home in my belly! LIKE!



Har! If you love shrimp, I think you would like these! They vanished quickly.


----------



## disco (Jul 23, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Wow they sure look great!



Many thanks!



SmokinAl said:


> Well heck!
> I could eat that whole plate!
> Al



Come on up, Al. I'll start cooking.



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Welcome back Disco!
> 
> What an entrance too, those Po Boys look fantastic!
> 
> ...



Thanks, John! They were a hit.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 23, 2020)

Nice cook bud ! Great use of the hot dog buns . Looks fantastic .


----------



## disco (Jul 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice cook bud ! Great use of the hot dog buns . Looks fantastic .


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## forktender (Jul 24, 2020)

disco said:


> Thanks! I hope you like them. Fried is really good but I hate deep frying for the mess and the nasty looks from She Who Must Be Obeyed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the stuff I use for fried and oven fried food.


----------



## disco (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2020)

Sorry I'm so late, Disco!
Those are some Outstanding Looking Little Sammies!!
I could devour a Bunch of them!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks, Bear! They definitely vanish quickly!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 25, 2020)

Disco,
Welcome back, we have missed you.
That is a great idea with the Po Boys, they look awesome!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## disco (Aug 1, 2020)

millerbuilds said:


> Disco,
> Welcome back, we have missed you.
> That is a great idea with the Po Boys, they look awesome!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Jason!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 15, 2020)

Love it! Here’s another one I’ve gotta try!


----------



## disco (Aug 27, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Love it! Here’s another one I’ve gotta try!


Thanks so much!


----------

